# Window is loose, what to do?



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

My 98 GTI driver side window is looser than the passenger side. When the driver side window is rolled half way down it chatters from the vibration, where as the passenger side is completely silent. When i roll them all the way down the driver side slams when it goes all the way down. The passenger side doesnt... it has to be the placement of the brackets right?


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Window is loose, what to do? (Jolt Rush)*

I would guess the window regulator is going bad. If I remember right, it comes as one piece, and includes cables, pulleys, etc.


----------

